

Mobile Community Framework - uvamobiltec
http://www.uvamobiltec.com/#projects
Mobile Community Framework (MCF) is a Software Development Kit (SDK) for building decentralized group or community based social network Apps for Smartphones. MCF enables more than instant communities and mobile groups, it enables Apps to be peer-aware, so you can find your friends or vendor services, and proximity aware so you know when you are near to them – and alternatively, they can also find you, if you so choose…<p>This SDK is Cross Platform enabled and available for iPhone™, Android™, Windows Mobile™, Nokia’s Symbian™ and RIM’s Blackberry™ OS. It was designed from the ground up to be cross-platform and behaving the same regardless of the underlying network protocols and topology. The MCF has been designed with international markets in mind, so is completely compatible with all languages, and on all platforms.<p>Mobile Community Framework (MCF) is an application-oriented general purpose communications framework for mobile devices.<p>The data transfer function within MCF is abstracted, such that applications deal with channels and buffers at a higher level than typical transport-layer concepts like sockets and network addresses. Each device can support multiple MCF-compatible applications at the same time, and each such application can use one or more prioritized and multiplexed data transfer channels, with automatic flow control and connection maintenance. All of the communications between devices, whether assisted or direct, are encrypted.<p>The MCF supports direct connections between devices within proximity (Wi-Fi Ad-Hoc connections), and connections between devices residing at arbitrary geographical locations (automatically routed connections via proxy server in GPRS/3G cellular mode or over regular Wi-Fi). In both modes of operation (direct or proxy-assisted), in addition to the transport function, MCF offers a function of discovery of devices and applications according to various criteria, such as immediate proximity, distance from the device, presence of certain applications, as well as various application- or user-defined custom criteria (user id, contact info, etc.). Direct communications over Wi-Fi Ad-Hoc provide for a much better range and speed than Bluetooth, which is typically used on mobiles in similar scenarios, while connectivity over proxy server guarantees staying connected in the absence of Wi-Fi Ad-Hoc devices, or simply for bigger effective communications range.<p>The connectivity and discovery API that MCF provides to application developers is the same regardless of the mobile platform. The API is natural and easy to understand, so making applications compatible with MCF is straightforward; for instance, adapters to various social networks can be easily designed.<p>The MCF is integrated with Zero-Effort Mobile Advertising technology, thus not only offering developers the transport and discovery services, but also an easy monetization of their apps without the need to resort to extra complexities associated with third-party ad network integration and subsequent maintenance. As well, the MCF takes advantage of location on all platforms, for both advertising and proximity functions.<p>Internally, the MCF has industrial strength processing core, based on loosely-coupled set of components, with unified dispatching mechanism between them. This approach, underlined by the design with industry-standard UML tools, and for all mobile platforms, provides clear, documented, stable, expandable, testable execution environment, both on devices and the proxy server. Event-based processing reduces power consumption.<p>The proxy server part of the framework is Linux-based, coded in C++ for performance, runs on Amazon cloud, and is scalable on demand, if necessary. All of the components of the device-side MCF, depending on the mobile platform, are designed with low-level languages, such as C++ or Java, for performance, compatibility, portability and low memory footprint.<p>To participate in Beta testing the MCF, please send a brief e-mail to mcf@uvaresearch.com, with your name, e-mail address, phone number and a note why you'd like to evaluate the MCF and what kind of application you're considering to build with it. We will provide full support in adapting your application to MCF and testing it.
======
haspemulator
Hmmm... So your framework is cross-platform on all C++ mobile platforms
(WinMo, iPhone OS, Symbian)? How is that possible? These platform are quite
different in terms of APIs and the rest stuff...

~~~
uvamobiltec
The platform has a universal object-oriented core, with most of the interfaces
generated automatically from UML models. The OS-specific parts are separated
into problem-specific adaptor code. The communications happen via standard
abstracted interface on developer side and standard protocol on network side,
whether it's via Ad-Hoc or proxied connectivity. Furthermore, the same
techniques and solutions apply to Java and J2ME on Android and BlackBerry
platforms. Hope that helps...

------
2th3sky
Have you already some apps to demonstrate how it works? Could you give a link
to AppStore?

~~~
uvamobiltec
The apps are coming soon. A cross-platform "Clooloo Communicator" app is
coming, accompanied by a game, also cross-platform. The Communicator is a chat
and flirt messenger taking advantage of proximity scenarios. For instance, it
can find people nearby on WiFi ad-hoc network and communicate with them.

~~~
2th3sky
I've just watched a video on your web site. That's pretty great. Is it free to
join for beta testing?

~~~
uvamobiltec
Yes, it is. Just shoot an e-mail to mcf@uvaresearch.com.

